# This skeleton could be yours if the price is right



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

http://www.todaysthv.com/news/watercooler/173796/70/This-skeleton-could-be-yours-if-the-price-is-right


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Awww, poor Lucy - up for sale on Craigslist:googly:


----------



## mickkell (Jan 16, 2009)

All I can say is "EW".


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Jeez. That's really disrespectful of lucy.


----------



## Victor (Sep 4, 2011)

I think they need to lay her to rest finally.


----------



## cjbmaaaaaa (Sep 12, 2010)

Ok, I am really curious how much money she is going to get for Lucy. Hopefully she will go to a school or museum. But the freak in me wants to see if some fanatic will get her.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

a couple of thousand would be getting close? That is insane in itself. When I worked for the haunt in my home town, we had an antique dealer who came across several 100 year old coffins, glass viewing tops and all. We got them for about 125 each. One was from the freeMasons and had a skeleton torso still inside, real not fake. We got that one for 140. We passed on 3 other real skeletons as we just did not want to deal with the issues involved. This lady is insane if she thinks she will get a couple grand for bones.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow. I didnt think it was legal to sell actual human remains. I wouldn't want a real skeleton myself. The fakes are more durable, longer lasting and less creepy. I do not even use real pumpkins, cornstalks, or haybales.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

not sure it is legal which is why we didn't get another. the first one we got we weren't sure if they were real or a really good fake, nope, they were real and after that we said yes to the coffins and no to the skeletons.


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Actually, it's legal in most states to own human bones as long as they are over 20 years of age. I watch the show "Oddities" on science channel and they have sold just the skulls for more than there asking for the full skellie and coffin combined. So you got an amazing deal!


P.S. I just found the laws on wiki-answers, so if you go buy a skeleton and get arrested don't blame it on me!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

"Her family gave permission for Lucy to be used for educational purposes and by the Freemasons during their secret rituals and initiation ceremonies."

Ummmm...what do they DO that needs a corpse!!?? for "educational purposes"...WTH!??


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

> Ummmm...what do they DO that needs a corpse!!?? for "educational purposes"...WTH!??


What I was thinking. Freakmasons.


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

And my thought was. 'Oh no way! Knowing my luck I would get a ghost with it too.'


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Really nice specimen. The owner should get a nice price for it. I also understand the ethical sense and respect for Lucy. She may not have wanted to be used as a display. Yup, could have some bad Karma attached to it, too!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

SOLD! Tempe man buys mysterious human skeleton


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

damn.. I knew I should have offered TWO fainting goats!!


----------

